# warming drawers



## flee (Jul 14, 2005)

opinions please
how much do you use them. 
i think i would like them because when cooking larger meals it would be nice to have all the food warm when it reaches the table.

thankd


----------



## judyob (Aug 21, 2005)

I have had my warming drawer for 4 years and have probably used it 3 times. It's a Viking & it takes forever to heat up and I always forget to turn it on. It was a big waste of money, but it looks really cool.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

IMHO warming drawers in a home kitchen are an expensive luxury. If you have the money and the space, go for it. Otherwise the only benefit is the "cool" factor.

Jock


----------



## nicholas (Jul 22, 2004)

I keep my food warm and warm my plates in the oven.  
It's more of a make do solution.
Just make sure the temp isn't too high and that the plates are oven proof!


----------



## pjmomrunner (Jun 24, 2005)

I love my warming drawer. In my house we tend to eat in shifts, so it works out very nicely for me to keep things warm for the second or third shift. I also can get an earlier start on making things for dinner parties. I like it for keeping take-out pizzas warm without cooking the box while waiting for the second shift to arrive home too. And I use it when I wake up early on a weekend and cook pancakes for everyone--I just pop the cakes in pan in the warming drawer and the stay perfectly hot and moist--and I can clean up and get on with my day instead of leaving the griddle out and waiting for the teens to arise (or waking them :suprise: ).


----------

